# حب الطيران والهندسه الميكانيكيه



## اطلب العلم للجميع (16 فبراير 2006)

اود ان اطرح الموضوع الى من يحب ان يرد علي 
انا من الذين يحبون الطيران والهندسه الميكانيكيه
ارجو من الله ان يوفقني بشئ بسيط من هذه المجالات 
شاكراً التعاون معي شكراً جزيلاً 
مع اطيب التحايا الحاره والتقدير:84:  :12:


----------



## مالك (16 فبراير 2006)

اهلا وسهلا فيك معنا و سي يو


----------



## جاسر (17 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياك الله 

مهندس الطيران مهندس ميكانيكي - ولا بد ! -

دمت بخير


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (17 فبراير 2006)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> حياك الله
> 
> ...


حياك الله اخي واشكرك على ماقدمت شكراً جزيلااً
اخوك ميثاق التام:84: :12:


----------



## اطلب العلم للجميع (17 فبراير 2006)

*تحيه لمالك*



مالك قال:


> اهلا وسهلا فيك معنا و سي يو


حياك الله اخي مالك :12: 
صراحه انت انسان كفء واشكرك على هذا
تحياتي:84:


----------



## هانى الشوربجى (3 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## mustafatel (4 يناير 2012)

is this subject to say hi to each other only??????!!!! nice


----------

